

Show HN: Countly open source mobile analytics is ready to download - onur

We've just launched our open source mobile application analytics platform Countly (http://count.ly) and its available to download from our home page. Countly uses MongoDB, Node.js and quite a lot of cool js libraries (backbone, underscore, jquery, flot etc.). We would really appreciate it if any iOS and/or Andoroid developers out there would like to try it out. Also we can provide a demo account for you to try it out if you send us an email indicating that you are from HN. Own your data, use Countly!
======
tstegart
Looks great! Is it only for games? Nice job on everything though, and good
luck!

------
gorkemcetin
Graphics look STUNNING for an open source project :)

